# Puffer keepers, i got a quistion



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Is there a puffer fish that is compatible with an frt? Or is there a possible compatibility?

Alex


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Alex you getting an FRT??


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

Adz1 said:


> Alex you getting an FRT??


man who is not getting one these days


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

thinking about it.... Its down the road though lol. I miss my fahaka, and I want another puffer. But i only want to do one big show tank


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> man who is not getting one these days


All started with you buddy! Myrtle is king!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

AWW said:


> All started with you buddy! Myrtle is king!


oh i know buddy , i am to blame for sure !! but i hope everybody does all the research about them , and plans on giving the turtles a good home .


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> oh i know buddy , i am to blame for sure !! but i hope everybody does all the research about them , and plans on giving the turtles a good home .


You know me.... i do my best to provide a good home 

ANYWAYS back on topic. I want this question answered!


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

AWW said:


> You know me.... i do my best to provide a good home
> 
> ANYWAYS back on topic. I want this question answered!


i gonna say no to this one , cause my guy is getting very nippy these days , i even had to give him a timeout !! , the funny thing is he only goes after my big ripsaw catfish , but he can get very mean !!  . as a frt gets bigger they do become quite aggresive and dont mix well with others , but each turtle is different ??


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

BUMP i want more opinions


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Try on MFK, it's not exactly a common combination.

What did you have in mind for a puffer?


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

darb said:


> Try on MFK, it's not exactly a common combination.
> 
> What did you have in mind for a puffer?


Yeah maybe i will try there.

Well, i was thinking of a mbu, just because of there size. Maybe that will keep the frt for nipping?


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

AWW said:


> Yeah maybe i will try there.
> 
> Well, i was thinking of a mbu, just because of there size. Maybe that will keep the frt for nipping?


i cant wait to see this on mfk ?? LMFAO 
oh baby ..


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

JUICE said:


> i cant wait to see this on mfk ?? LMFAO
> oh baby ..


keep it in your pants..... 

Just kidding. We will see how it goes


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

The Fahaka in our display ignores our FRT. Of course he is smaller and he tank is 1400 plus. Still, no interest. I would say there is a lot of factors here, most of all the personality of each fish. I would not think a puffer would find a turtle interesting until perhaps the puffer is quite large and becomes more cranky.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Rastapus said:


> The Fahaka in our display ignores our FRT. Of course he is smaller and he tank is 1400 plus. Still, no interest. I would say there is a lot of factors here, most of all the personality of each fish. I would not think a puffer would find a turtle interesting until perhaps the puffer is quite large and becomes more cranky.


Thanks for the insight grant

Do you think that growing up a frt before buying a puffer would be a wise choice?


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

That would probably improve your odds.


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

No matter what you do you are taking a risk


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

Hmmm. I have lined up getting my frt. I think i might start with that, and add a juvi puffer in. The frt i am getting is 4 inches. We will see how they do at a younge age, because i know if fish grow together they co exist better in the future. If there is a problem, i will separate them 

Alex


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Just try on MFK and perhaps see what some people say that have actually tried the combo. The forum is full of nOObs and you have to weed out all of the BS like you have to on any forum.

Naturally I have to raise the point, do you realize:

that an MBU can reach 26 inches and giving a conservative tank length of 5 body lengths by 1.5 body lengths deep and 1 body length of water depth puts you at about 570 US gallons?

Well beyond the reach of 99.XX% of hobbiests capabilities/resources.

Personally it is a fish that the trade should put on restricted status so that it isn't widely flogged in the industry.


----------



## jam (Apr 28, 2010)

sounds risky but ur best bet is the mbu if u have the room for it


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

well i plan to upgrade in time... i am purchasing a tank from bill (aquaman) This weekend most likley, and that tank has a good width to it. So they will last a while in there. I think i have a fairly solid plan on how i am going to make this work. I have my frt lined up, does any one know where i can purchase a mbu that is under 3 inches?

Alex


----------

